# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe #238 (08/2020)



## PCGH_Aleco (25. Juni 2020)

Guten Tag liebe PCGH-Community!

taaadaa, da ist er, der zentrale Feedback-Sammelthread zur aktuellen *PCGH-Ausgabe 08/2020*. Hier dürft eure Anregungen, Kritiken oder auch mal Belobigungen reinschreiben, die wir dann auch lesen.

Sollte euer Stammkiosk geschlossen haben, könnt ihr das Heft mit den Links im Artikel (ganz unten) bestellen, entweder gedruckt oder digital. Das ist gerade in Seuchenschutzzeiten eine wichtige Info, denn Corona ist immer noch nicht überstanden (ja, wirklich: Noch nicht überstanden).

Die neue Ausgabe erhaltet ihr planmäßig ab dem 01. Juli 2020 am Kiosk eurer Wahl, sofern dieser offen haben sollte. Wer nicht unbedingt was zum Anfassen braucht, in diesen Zeiten sollte man auf Kontakt ja generell verzichten, der kann den bedruckten Zellstoff in digitaler Form erwerben. Die PDF wird am Freitag vor dem Erstverkaufstag, in diesem Fall ist das der 26. Juni 2020. Oder ganz anders: Abonnenten unserer Zeitung bekommen die gedruckte PCGH in der Regel einige Werktage vor dem Kiosk-Erstverkaufstag (EVT), ein Abo lohnt sich also für den frühen Vogel (und natürlich wegen der Prämien! Ahhh die Prämien! Bitte mehr Prämien!).

Eure Anregungen und euer Feedback sind immer herzlich willkommen, schließlich produzieren wir dieses Heft für Euch! Wohl formulierte Kritik wird von der Redaktion immer gerne gelesen und wir sind bemüht, auf Fragen und Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten. Bedenkt jedoch bitte, dass selbst PCGH-Redakteure nicht 24 Stunden am Tag im Dienst sind (bei Raff sieht das etwas anders aus, den muss man nur einmal am Tag mit einer GPU füttern), jedes Schaltjahr auch mal Urlaub haben oder (zum Glück noch seltener) krank darnieder liegen könnten. Auch wenn wir nicht auf jedes einzelne Posting eine Antwort schreiben, wir lesen eure Meinungen und nehmen euer Feedback zu Herzen!

In dem Sinne, eine spannende neue Ausgabe, viel Spaß beim Lesen und bleibt bitte alle gesund!

Eure PCGH-Redaktion


----------



## tigra456 (26. Juni 2020)

Moin. Ich hab ne Frage zum Test der Comet Lake CPUs. Warum ist der 9900K/S in einigen Spielen schneller wie der 10700K/10900K ?


Warum ist der 9900K bei Witcher schneller wie der 10700K obwohl er Ghz/Kern-Mäßig gleich bzw. leicht besser sein müsste 

BF 5 - warum hat der 9900K mehr Min FPS wie der 10700K ?

Diese Detailinfos würde mich noch interessieren.

Für mich stellt sich die Frage warum ein 10900K überhaupt ? Kerne ? oder nur weil der Werksboost bei 4.9 all Core reindrückt ?

Super Berichte ansonsten aber paar ? habe ich halt. 



OC / UV Comet Lake 

Ihr lasst im Bios / Uefi alles @Stock und senkt nur die Kernspannung (via Offset ?)

Prime 95 29.8 mit AVX ? Small FFT ? oder Custom ?



Viele Fragen aber Danke vorab.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Juni 2020)

Schaut mal bitte ins Video des 10400F-Tests rein. Etwa bei 7m30s ist der Vergleich der fps in wenn ichs richtig erkenne Assassins Creed Odyssey.
Ich würde fast wetten, dass ihr da links/rechts vertauscht habt beim cutten und der 3600er links ist und der 10400F rechts.

Begründung: Kein 3600er lässt das Spiel laufen und zeigt dabei nur etwa 45°C CPU-Temperaturen an. Aufgrund der Auslesecharakteristik müsste ein Ryzen 3600 immer höhere Temperaturen anzeigen in Spielen als ein gleich gekühlter 10400F - was auch in allen anderen Beispielen im Video so ist.


...so, ich hab den abschtlich eingebauten Fehler der Ausgabe gefunden - krieg ich jetztn Keks?


----------



## Lowry (28. Juni 2020)

die neue Ausgabe gibt es im Computec Shop bislang nur als print, nicht als ePaper. 
Computec Shop
in Kürze erhältlich.


----------



## ZAM (29. Juni 2020)

*INFO* Sollte jemand übers Wochenende Probleme beim Einlösen des Codes zu Victor Vran gehabt haben, bitte einfach noch mal probieren.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (29. Juni 2020)

tigra456 schrieb:


> Moin. Ich hab ne Frage zum Test der Comet Lake CPUs. Warum ist der 9900K/S in einigen Spielen schneller wie der 10700K/10900K ?
> Warum ist der 9900K bei Witcher schneller wie der 10700K obwohl er Ghz/Kern-Mäßig gleich bzw. leicht besser sein müsste
> BF 5 - warum hat der 9900K mehr Min FPS wie der 10700K ?
> Für mich stellt sich die Frage warum ein 10900K überhaupt ? Kerne ? oder nur weil der Werksboost bei 4.9 all Core reindrückt ?


Einer exakten Antwort, die auf technischen Grundlagen basiert, müssen wir dir schuldig bleiben.
Ich vermute, dass es mit dem 10-Core-Die zutun hat, was intern für minimal höhere Latenzen sorgt, wenn eine Engine auf acht Kerne (und zum Zeitpunkt der Entwicklung ausgereifte Prozessor-Architekturen) optimiert ist. Das würde auch so manchen Vorteil des 9900K erklären.
Wir sind aktuell dabei, den CPU-Parcours zu überarbeiten, was erweiterte Möglichkeiten zur Analyse dieser Anomalie möglich macht.

Und warum überhaupt ein 10900K? Das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden


----------



## kleinemann (3. Juli 2020)

Nix für ungut, aber "Path of Exile" kann alles wie "Victor Vran", nur alles viel besser, viel schöner und noch mehr. Und Kostenlos ist das auch noch. Das mit dem 10900k könnte auch das Temp Problem sein, der läuft ja recht heiß und könnte die Latenzen durchs Runter und Hochtakten vergrößern. Mehr Kerne, mehr Unruhe in Spielen!


----------



## tigra456 (4. Juli 2020)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Einer exakten Antwort, die auf technischen Grundlagen basiert, müssen wir dir schuldig bleiben.
> Ich vermute, dass es mit dem 10-Core-Die zutun hat, was intern für minimal höhere Latenzen sorgt, wenn eine Engine auf acht Kerne (und zum Zeitpunkt der Entwicklung ausgereifte Prozessor-Architekturen) optimiert ist. Das würde auch so manchen Vorteil des 9900K erklären.
> Wir sind aktuell dabei, den CPU-Parcours zu überarbeiten, was erweiterte Möglichkeiten zur Analyse dieser Anomalie möglich macht.
> 
> Und warum überhaupt ein 10900K? Das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden





Wär dann dieser Themenbereich ? 
Core-to-Core Latency: Issues with the Core i5 - The Intel Comet Lake Core i9-10900K, i7-10700K, i5-10600K CPU Review: Skylake We Go Again

In Spielen Koenig, sonst eher ein kleiner Prinz: Intel Core i5-10600K und Core i9-10900K im Test - Hardwareluxx

wobei sich die Frage natürlich stellt, ob das ein rein theoretisches aber praktisch unrelevantes &#8222;Problem&#8220; ist, oder ob es die Unterschiede im Bench zwischen 9900K und 10700K erklärt ?


----------



## tom_111 (7. Juli 2020)

kleinemann schrieb:


> Nix für ungut, aber "Path of Exile" kann alles wie "Victor Vran", nur alles viel besser, viel schöner und noch mehr. Und Kostenlos ist das auch noch. Das mit dem 10900k könnte auch das Temp Problem sein, der läuft ja recht heiß und könnte die Latenzen durchs Runter und Hochtakten vergrößern. Mehr Kerne, mehr Unruhe in Spielen!



Nein, Intel CPUs takten nicht hoch und runter. Mit den Kernen hat das auch nichts zu tun.
Der i9-9900K läuft auch extrem heiß.


----------



## Aladin (24. Juli 2020)

mal eine generelle Frage zu den ganzen  Gaming-Chairs (u.a. IKEA-Stuhl)

ich sitze eigentlich recht nahe am Tisch, habt ihr da eigentlich nie Probleme mit den Armlehnen von diesen Stühlen, dass sie unter den Tisch passen?
weil mein Tisch ist nur 71-72 cm hoch (Unterseite) und ich muss den Stuhl *ganz hoch stellen *(wegen Monitor Höhe), da passen doch garkeine Armlehnen mehr drunter, wenn ich mir so die Maße ansehe?
Sitzhöhe meistens 55-57 cm, plus die Armlehnen 17-25cm manchmal 16-23cm, sind dann zusammen 72cm+


----------



## tigra456 (24. Juli 2020)

Kenn ich das Problem. Deswegen sind die Stühle mit den verstellbaren Armlehnen praktischer.


----------



## Aladin (24. Juli 2020)

tigra456 schrieb:


> Kenn ich das Problem. Deswegen sind die Stühle mit den verstellbaren Armlehnen praktischer.


ja aber selbst wenn ich die Armlehnen ganz runtermache, sind sie doch noch zu hoch, brauche nen neuen höheren Tisch wohl und nen neuen Stuhl 
oder ich nehme einfach den selben Bürostuhl wieder, ohne Armlehnen, habe den nun seit knapp 8 Jahren

Edit: eben nachschaut, meine Stuhl habe ich schon seit 13 Jahren, und bin echt zufrieden gewesen, bzw noch


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (24. Juli 2020)

Einige Stühle haben Armlehnen, die von hinten her gehalten werden und dann über die Tischplatte ragen. Allgemein reicht der Verstellbereich der meisten Armlehnen aber soweit runter, dass sie dann kaum höher als die Oberschenkel sind. Wenn deine Tischplatte damit noch kollidiert, solltest du die Ergonomie deines Arbeitsplatze allgemein prüfen. Es gibt zwar (ver)alte(te) Empfehlungen, bei denen die Tastatur beinahe auf Oberschenkelhöhe zum liegen kommt, das führt dann aber oft zu stark angewinkelten Handgelenken oder aber zu einer in sich zusammgesunkenen, den Rücken belastenden Haltung. Wenn du wegen geringer Körpergröße (die Sitzhöhe spricht nicht dagegen) einen besonders niedrigen Abstand zwischen Sitzoberfläche und Tischkante brauchst, kannst du aber bei vielen Stühlen auch selbst nachhelfen. In der Regel werden die Armlehnen gerade von unten an das Sitzgestelle/die Sitzfläche geschraubt. Ein paar längere Schrauben, ein Stück Holz zum zwischenlegen und schon hat man sie eine Holz dicke tiefer am Stuhl verschraubt.


----------



## Aladin (24. Juli 2020)

@PCGH_Torsten
in Ordnung, dann schaue ich nochmal danach, vielen Dank
bin recht kurzsichtig, sitze deshalb recht nahe am Tisch 

wegen Ergonomie, Augenhöhe und Monitor (oben) ist etwa gleich, deshalb muss ich auch den Stuhl ganz nach oben 'fahren'
(Monitor ist recht gross 31.5")


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (24. Juli 2020)

Die Empfehlung mit "Monitoroberkante auf Augenhöhe" stammt noch aus der Zeit, als 17-Zoll-Röhren mit 15 bis 16 Zoll effektiver Bilddiagonale üblich waren. Ich bin kein Ergonomiker, würde aber sagen: Damit man bei einem doppelt so großen Monitor eine vergleichbar gesunde Körperhaltung hat, muss die Oberkante ein gutes Stück nach oben wandern. Schließlich arbeitet man nicht nur mit der obersten Zeile, sondern im Schnitt eher in der Bildschirmmitte. (Auf selbige wurde in den 90ern meiner Erinnerung nach ein Blickwinkel von 35° abwärts empfohlen. Das entspricht bei den damaligen Bautiefen und Bildschirmabständen von teilweise unter 50 cm aber keinem sonderlich großen Höhenunterschied; ich habe schon immer größere Abstände und flachere Perspektiven bevorzugt. Aber als Kurzsichtiger "sieht" man das möglicherweise anders. )


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Juli 2020)

Aladin schrieb:


> ich sitze eigentlich recht nahe am Tisch, habt ihr da eigentlich nie Probleme mit den Armlehnen von diesen Stühlen, dass sie unter den Tisch passen?
> weil mein Tisch ist nur 71-72 cm hoch (Unterseite) und ich muss den Stuhl *ganz hoch stellen *(wegen Monitor Höhe), da passen doch garkeine Armlehnen mehr drunter, wenn ich mir so die Maße ansehe?



Ich hab meinen ("Gaming"?-)Stuhl (Noblechairs Icon) auch ganz oben wegen dem großen 32''-TFT.
Die Armlehnen sind dabei auf der untersten möglichen Position und passen dann noch mit 4cm Abstand unter die Schreibtischkante (Standard-Schreibtisch).

Dein problem kenne ich aber beruflich - bei meinem Bürostuhl auffer Arbeit (uraltes Ding) gehts zwar auch noch gerade so eben aber das ist schon arg knapp bzw. die Armlehnen scheuern an der Unterseite der Tischkante wenn ich nicht links und rechts unterm Tischbein 10 cent unterlege.


----------



## Aladin (24. Juli 2020)

@*PCGH_Torsten* : hmm ja bestimmt, nur ich sitze recht nahe am Monitor, da kann ich es mir nicht leisten, nach oben zu schauen (etwas übertrieben dargestellt), da schmerzt mein Genick dann doch recht schnell

*@**Incredible Alk* : wielange hast du deinen Noblechair Icon schon? eventuell kann ich dir eine PM schreiben?

geht ja hier eher ums Heft-Feedback, und ich bin etwas mitm Thema abgedrifted


----------



## Incredible Alk (24. Juli 2020)

Aladin schrieb:


> *@**Incredible Alk* : wielange hast du deinen Noblechair Icon schon? eventuell kann ich dir eine PM schreiben?


Ich glaub Sommer 2018, bin mir aber ohne die Rechnung rauszukramen nicht sicher. Und ja, ich beantworte auch PNs. Ganz schön viele sogar.


----------



## Hänschen (26. Juli 2020)

Ich empfehle ein Dekubitus-Sitzkissen anzuschaffen, bevor die ersten Symptome auftreten - denn dann ist das Gesäß schon beschädigt!


----------



## SebMach (10. August 2020)

Mich hat der Artikel "Wieviel RAM braucht der Spieler 2020?" sehr interessiert und noch ein Frage dazu:
Im Artikel vermisse ich noch den Hinweis, ob es bei den Messungen auch Abweichungen gibt, hinsichtlich der Anbindung der RAM Bausteine. Macht es einen Unterschied, ob z.B.  32 GB RAM im Dual Chnannel Modus mit 2x 16 GB betrieben oder z. B. im Quad Channel mit 4x 8 GB betrieben werden?


----------



## tigra456 (11. August 2020)

AMD und Intel machen auf den Gaming-Plattformen nur Dual Chanel.
Das hat was mit der CPU zu tun was sie kann und unterstützt.


----------

